# The battle for survival begins!



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

If every furry/scalies where to get in one huge fight, and where teamed up according to race, who do you think would win?

I say dragons! FTW!!!!!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 8, 2007)

Rabbits, based on numbers!

...it'd be like ants attacking a bird...


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 8, 2007)

Obviously dragons, since most of them have: Magic Powers, regeneration, shapeshifting, near-impenetrable scales, most of them are gigantic compared to most creatures, can breathe fire/ice/whatever elements, are nearly unkillable, and can fly, can burrow underground somehow (wtf is with this one?) and more.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Obviously dragons, since most of them have: Magic Powers, regeneration, shapeshifting, near-impenetrable scales, most of them are gigantic compared to most creatures, can breathe fire/ice/whatever elements, are nearly unkillable, and can fly, can burrow underground somehow (wtf is with this one?) and more.



Well....out of this list I have:
Regeneration
Ice and Electric Breath
Flight
Telekenisis(Under magic powers)

The burrowing is for earth dragons. They can tunnel underground.....they are pretty cool.

Although most of the dragons here don't have titanium-like scales.....


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 8, 2007)

Wolves, we hunt in packs.  ANd theres alot of us here.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Wolves, we hunt in packs.Â Â ANd theres alot of us here.



ooooh.....Effective argument....A dragon couldn't fight several targets at once....Unless.......


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 8, 2007)

And im also part hydralisk, if there were, say... 12 of us...not much could get in our way.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 8, 2007)

Wolves are definitely the Nazis of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> And im also part hydralisk, if there were, say... 12 of us...not much could get in our way.



**ears go down* oh......that's a difficult match...I don't even think I could defeat three...but maybe I could...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes we hydralisks are the back bone of the swarm.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 8, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Wolves are definitely the Nazis of the animal kingdom.



We are not nazi's... even if i am 1/5 German.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

I only have three dragons too help me.
Ayane
Ichiro
and Chris
And those are my characters. I practically have no outsiders helping me TT_TT


Lets find out! =D


----------



## Option7 (Jul 8, 2007)

Me. I would win.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Me. I would win.



What are you? o_0;


----------



## Baderach (Jul 8, 2007)

The very first amoeba furry would give everyone all kinds of hideous, agonizing, probably incurable and highly contagious disease.

Then all the others would die.

It would stand victorious, wavin' its little pseudopods in glorious exultation.


----------



## Mintywolf (Jul 8, 2007)

Werewolves!  They hunt in packs like wolves and they're immune to almost everything except silver.  Well and fire . . . :/


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 8, 2007)

Well i think us poor little foxes are out of luck! Sure we can be smart and cunning but thats better used for running away not fighting. I think i'll just stay in my nice little hole where it's safe and wait for the fighting to stop, then side with whoever is still standing. Me = pacifistic ... and weak


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

Mintywolf said:
			
		

> Werewolves!Â Â They hunt in packs like wolves and they're immune to almost everything except silver.Â Â Well and fire . . . :/



Man, werewolfs are so hard and annoying to fight against....
Some of them are just as strong as us dragons.....


----------



## shetira (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheetahs would win based upon the floofy tail factor alone. There is no resiting the cheetah tails.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 8, 2007)

If it's based on tail 'floofynes' we might stand a chance!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 8, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Cheetahs would win based upon the floofy tail factor alone. There is no resiting the cheetah tails.



*starts at your fluffy tail moving side to side* -thinking-_Don't touch...the fluff....don't touch..._
-talking- I don't know what your talking about. *Sticks my snout in the air in pride*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 8, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Cheetahs would win based upon the floofy tail factor alone. There is no resiting the cheetah tails.



HA! *Twists head to side.* Hydralisks are not affected by floofiness!*Sitcks out tonuge.*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2007)

*hears your stomach growl* Then they MUST be affected by *pulls out an A class steak and waves it in Tundra's face* this.....*waves it* i'll even cook it....>=3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 9, 2007)

There should be different catagories so some others could stand a chance (I didn't read the whole thread if someone mentioned this)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wolves, probably.

But it wouldn't matter. They'd all get heartworms and die, anyways.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Depends on if the fursona's abilities and specialties remain intact. Who-so-ever would join the crew of my steam-fortress would be well-protected and well armed.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 9, 2007)

meh, I'm still a pacifistic weak little fox...i think I'll stay in my hole. Anyone is welcome to join me.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 9, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> If every furry/scalies where to get in one huge fight, and where teamed up according to race, who do you think would win?
> 
> I say dragons! FTW!!!!!



I concur.  Even if we were initially overpowered (unlikely), There are many, many dragons out there who remain hidden (dragons are frequently shapeshifters, remember), quite often within the ranks of the other species.  If all else failed, we (the ones who are out in the open) could simply go into hiding, wait for one faction to claim victory; then keep waiting until that faction had grown complacent in its dominance, at which point we would reveal ourselves once again and claim final victory.



			
				Mintywolf said:
			
		

> Werewolves!  They hunt in packs like wolves and they're immune to almost everything except silver.  Well and fire . . . :/



Um, hello?  Dragons (most, anyway) are living flamethrowers, remember?

As for the rabbits, they may have the population advantage and a higher rate of re-population, but...well, I'll leave you with the following analogy:

rabbits : dragons :: popcorn : humans


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Any army worth their gear would continue building up their armies to ward off a second attack. And unless the dragons could coordinate their attacks, they'd be gunned-down rather quickly where-ever they may turn up. Dragon scales are extraordinarily hard, true, but hard = brittle, and such legendary strength speaks of arrows, spears, and swords. Flak and sabot rounds are another thing entirely. Plus, all that fire you breathe? Hydrogen. I'm also to understand that it's your means of staying aloft, making you an armored, but still highly explosive, zeppelin of sorts.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll hide in my little den also. I just can't open my eyes..


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, but if Roose had an army of his people in this conflict, the whole thing would be over in... oh, let's see... about ten minutes, if that.Â Â Probably with no fatalities.Â Â Nothing like a skyfull of slideships to catch everyone's attention, each with the power to breach the core of a star, and bathe in the energy.

Of course, if that doesn't work, it would likely take more than ten minutes, be a lot more messy, and yet... still end with alien victory.Â Â Even if Roose came in alone, fully girded for battle, it would be difficult for any other creature to harm him, without paying a heavy price.Â Â His swords alone don't even have to directly cut the creature they're used against... they can sever the Strings of Life, and drop a creature in its tracks.Â Â So, dragons, even your armor can't protect you!


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Any army worth their gear would continue building up their armies to ward off a second attack. And unless the dragons could coordinate their attacks, they'd be gunned-down rather quickly where-ever they may turn up. Dragon scales are extraordinarily hard, true, but hard = brittle, and such legendary strength speaks of arrows, spears, and swords. Flak and sabot rounds are another thing entirely. Plus, all that fire you breathe? Hydrogen. I'm also to understand that it's your means of staying aloft, making you an armored, but still highly explosive, zeppelin of sorts.



I am aware that some of us are seriosly living flametrowers.
Even the kaboom part....
But I don't breathe fire...My breath is deadlier to you=P


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 9, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> I am aware that some of us are seriosly living flametrowers.
> Even the kaboom part....
> But I don't breathe fire...*My breath is deadlier* to you=P





_*Hands Project_X a tin of Altoids...*_


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> *hears your stomach growl* Then they MUST be affected by *pulls out an A class steak and waves it in Tundra's face* this.....*waves it* i'll even cook it....>=3



* Head follows the steak, serpentine tail wagging happily at it.* OH food!

Oh and if i was my powered armored Tundaran diamond back wolf form, just about nothing could stop me.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Project X said:
			
		

> I am aware that some of us are seriosly living flametrowers.
> Even the kaboom part....
> But I don't breathe fire...My breath is deadlier to you=P



Lemme guess, poison? Carbon filters can do wonders these days.
Lightning? Not effective if I'm not grounded.
Ice? In the middle of summer, not effective at all combined with burners.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

Air tight powered armor.  Even my tail.  Not the most comfortable... but hey... This suits immune to modern weaponry.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure it can resist penetration, yes, but you fail to take into account that a 200-lbs. projectile traveling well over the speed of sound is going to knock you on your ass... about half a mile from where you were originally standing.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, but i have a point defense laser system.  And jump jets... and shields. i designed and built the suit my self. (Not in real life obivously.)  And the suit weighs 3 tons. What do you use?


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

A walking steam-powered fortress armed to the teeth with heavy cannons, gatling guns, flame-throwers, mortars, anti-air flak batteries, and, of course, the big-ol' stompy legs what makes da people go "splutch". Hard to say what it weighs, your guess is as good as mine. It's heavily fortified though, armor as thick as 60 inches in places (primary hull). And you'd have to have one mother of a laser to knock down an artillery shell 16 inches across.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

OOOH! That sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 9, 2007)

they would all kill each other and die!

and then hans zimmer would play a sad song


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

That would be sad if we all killed each other.* Stands still and draws a bead on Zero's fortress.*


----------



## Spinal (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know, it'd be pretty funny too


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

Depends on how they died.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Scenario: Fortress of Doom trips and squashes everyone. The crew weren't wearing their safety belts. :V

And Tundra, the fortress is huge enough where you don't have to stand still to draw a bead on it. That, and standing still within 75 miles of the thing is a BAD idea. You'd be surprised how fast and accurate an analytical engine can be when calculating trajectories.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha!  iD HAVE TO SEE THAT.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Ya know... If I ever get my drawing skills to a respectable level, I ought to do a comic about it. Like, 4 pages with 6 frames each just for the transformation sequence from fortress to walking death, then in the last one it takes a few steps then- OOPS!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

You tell me if you do that, id love to see it.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, considering you boys heaping up your 'magical super-duper killer thingies that cannot be destroyed', I'ma gunna hole up with the foxies til this is all over. Then I'll come out and pick over your remains.

What? Don't look at me like that, I'm a crow! I'm meant to be an opportunist. So what if some of you are my friends...you still leave behind something tasty


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

My furs made out of diamond.  Not very digestable...and never rots. Duh.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> Well, considering you boys heaping up your 'magical super-duper killer thingies that cannot be destroyed', I'ma gunna hole up with the foxies til this is all over. Then I'll come out and pick over your remains.
> 
> What? Don't look at me like that, I'm a crow! I'm meant to be an opportunist. So what if some of you are my friends...you still leave behind something tasty



In a pinch, crows are tasty too...
:twisted:


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

Yuck, glad my suit makes food... adn ammo.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 9, 2007)

Ah well Tundra, I'll just leave you and go to the next 

Zero_Point, I would be hiding my little tail in with the foxies for sure. One of the reasons we crows are such survivors is our knowladge of when to fight and when to get the hell out of the way  I ain't taking you on son, I choose life


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> Ah well Tundra, I'll just leave you and go to the next
> 
> Zero_Point, I would be hiding my little tail in with the foxies for sure. One of the reasons we crows are such survivors is our knowladge of when to fight and when to get the hell out of the way  I ain't taking you on son, I choose life



Crows are also dangerously attracted to shiny things. 
*brass gears out the yin-yang*


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 9, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> Ah well Tundra, I'll just leave you and go to the next
> 
> Zero_Point, I would be hiding my little tail in with the foxies for sure. One of the reasons we crows are such survivors is our knowladge of when to fight and when to get the hell out of the way  I ain't taking you on son, I choose life



Hehe another smart person to hide with. Idk...I wouldn't be predatory to a fellow refugee. Us powerless weaklings have to stick together. I never did like the taste of feathers anyway.  If there where any rabbits hanging in meh hole though....I'd really have to fight the urge....I guess I would have a good stock of food stored up. As long as that holds out I guess everyone would be safe and welcome with me! >^.^<


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 9, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> And unless the dragons could coordinate their attacks, they'd be gunned-down rather quickly where-ever they may turn up.



While we may fight amongst ourselves a lot, that's just an extended form of sibling rivalry.  If we need to, we can and will work together.



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Dragon scales are extraordinarily hard, true, but hard = brittle, and such legendary strength speaks of arrows, spears, and swords. Flak and sabot rounds are another thing entirely. Plus, all that fire you breathe? Hydrogen. I'm also to understand that it's your means of staying aloft, making you an armored, but still highly explosive, zeppelin of sorts.



I see someone's watched that Animal Planet pseudo-documentary "Dragons: A Fantasy Made Real".  Well, while they did a good job on it, the assumptions they made as to how dragons fly and breathe fire are based on a purely physical nature, with no account for the metaphysical.

There are no flight bladders in my body.  The volatile substances that make up my fire breath are magically generated and propelled as needed, and magic is also used to...shall we say, _bolster_ my natural flight abilities.  I can shapeshift between my various dragon-forms when needed, and sometimes into other forms; and while I can't speak for the other dragons, my scales aren't brittle.  They're actually very strong, in both tension and compression, surpassing even mithril (and no, I'm not talking about the crappy version of mithril found in the Elder Scrolls universe).

Those are the only few magical abilities I can use regularly, however.  On rare occasions I can pull off something more, but those times are few and far between.


----------



## shetira (Jul 9, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> *starts at your fluffy tail moving side to side* -thinking-_Don't touch...the fluff....don't touch..._
> -talking- I don't know what your talking about. *Sticks my snout in the air in pride*



Resistance is futile. Submit to the floof! 



			
				TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> HA! *Twists head to side.* Hydralisks are not affected by floofiness!*Sitcks out tonuge.*



Think shedding season, airborne floof and a stuck out tongue. I'm seeing a major hairball in the near future.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Closes mandible jaws.* Thats disgusting.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I see someone's watched that Animal Planet pseudo-documentary "Dragons: A Fantasy Made Real".  Well, while they did a good job on it, the assumptions they made as to how dragons fly and breathe fire are based on a purely physical nature, with no account for the metaphysical.


Nope, that's some stuff I remembered from "Flight of Dragons" years and years ago.



> There are no flight bladders in my body.  The volatile substances that make up my fire breath are magically generated and propelled as needed, and magic is also used to...shall we say, _bolster_ my natural flight abilities.  I can shapeshift between my various dragon-forms when needed, and sometimes into other forms; and while I can't speak for the other dragons, my scales aren't brittle.  They're actually very strong, in both tension and compression, surpassing even mithril (and no, I'm not talking about the crappy version of mithril found in the Elder Scrolls universe).



Scales are still thin, and can only take so much stress. And while scales are tough, the innards they protect are not. Even an 80mm shell could cause internal damage if it doesn't penetrate. Also, I'm lead to believe that dragon's wings are simply a membrane of stretched skin. Very thin, very susceptible to flak.



> Those are the only few magical abilities I can use regularly, however.  On rare occasions I can pull off something more, but those times are few and far between.



I like to think of "magic" as a term used to describe the unexplained. It's only magic at work until science can de-bunk it. At any rate, surely a meta-physically empowered being such as a dragon would have nothing to prove in fighting unless it was for gold. Dragons DO love gold, do they not?


----------



## shetira (Jul 9, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> * Closes mandible jaws.* Thats disgusting.



Battles for survival are rarely pretty.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 9, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hydralisk beats cheetah!* Face scythes.*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG! Rabbits would win ya'll! For every one you kill rabbits would breed 20 more! The dragons would die from malnutrition when the rabbits eat all the veggies! The wolves would die from heart attacks and hernias from trying to proliferate with the rabbits. The foxes would die from laughter from laughing at the wolves attempts on the rabbits. The cheetahs would die from bad tuna! The crows would aggravate the crap out of the hydralisks, forcing them to commit suicide only to be gang raped by the rabbits. Fear the rabbits! Those big eyes just like the wolf in little red riding hood. Those big ears also! And the nose always twitching like they are searching for fresh blood!!!


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 10, 2007)

Rabbits are squishy and nutritious.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 10, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Nope, that's some stuff I remembered from "Flight of Dragons" years and years ago.



Well, the pseudo-documentary I mentioned proposed the exact same thing.



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Scales are still thin, and can only take so much stress. And while scales are tough, the innards they protect are not. Even an 80mm shell could cause internal damage if it doesn't penetrate.



When I'm in my normal full-dragon (non-anthro) form, my scales average around an inch thick, backed by another (on average) inch of skin.  An M1A2 Abrams tank firing a standard 105mm HEAT round at me would result in carbon-covered scales and a slightly warmed-over dragon.  A similar tank firing a Discarding-Sabot round would result in a nasty bruise under the scales and a slightly pissed off dragon.



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Also, I'm lead to believe that dragon's wings are simply a membrane of stretched skin. Very thin, very susceptible to flak.



Still working with my normal full-dragon form, that membrane is a good 0.5- to 1-inch thick sheet of skin tougher than that of an elephant or hippopotamus.  Shrapnel may pierce it, but it would take a whole hell of a lot of shrapnel to do any real damage.



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> I like to think of "magic" as a term used to describe the unexplained. It's only magic at work until science can de-bunk it. At any rate, surely a meta-physically empowered being such as a dragon would have nothing to prove in fighting unless it was for gold. Dragons DO love gold, do they not?



It's exceedingly rare that I actually *fight* for monetary gain.  If someone attacks me, though, they've got a date with whatever afterlife they believe in.





			
				Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> OMG! Rabbits would win ya'll! For every one you kill rabbits would breed 20 more! The dragons would die from malnutrition when the rabbits eat all the veggies! ...



How would a lack of vegetables result in malnutrition for a race of carnivores, especially when there's so much popco-- uh, I mean...so many rabbits around?  It's not a lack of food, it's an all-you-can-eat buffet!


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 10, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> When I'm in my normal full-dragon (non-anthro) form, my scales average around an inch thick, backed by another (on average) inch of skin.  An M1A2 Abrams tank firing a standard 105mm HEAT round at me would result in carbon-covered scales and a slightly warmed-over dragon.  A similar tank firing a Discarding-Sabot round would result in a nasty bruise under the scales and a slightly pissed off dragon.



Skin is skin. If it flexes, it can be penetrated.



> Still working with my normal full-dragon form, that membrane is a good 0.5- to 1-inch thick sheet of skin tougher than that of an elephant or hippopotamus.  Shrapnel may pierce it, but it would take a whole hell of a lot of shrapnel to do any real damage.



Shrapnel I have.



> It's exceedingly rare that I actually *fight* for monetary gain.  If someone attacks me, though, they've got a date with whatever afterlife they believe in.



Same here. I'd most likely be trying to break it up. There's really nothing to be gained from slaughtering each-other.



> How would a lack of vegetables result in malnutrition for a race of carnivores, especially when there's so much popco-- uh, I mean...so many rabbits around?  It's not a lack of food, it's an all-you-can-eat buffet!



Yeah, I failed to see the logic in that argument, too... Then again, without veggies, you may become irregular. Supplies of Metamucil would be strained (lol) to the max.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> When I'm in my normal full-dragon (non-anthro) form, my scales average around an inch thick, backed by another (on average) inch of skin.  An M1A2 Abrams tank firing a standard 105mm HEAT round at me would result in carbon-covered scales and a slightly warmed-over dragon.  A similar tank firing a Discarding-Sabot round would result in a nasty bruise under the scales and a slightly pissed off dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot one round from my rail gun can punch straight through three Abrams through the front to back.  And thats assuming the plasma tip 
didn't ignite on contact.  And i find myself agreeing with Rhainor about the buffet.*  Evil smile.*


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 10, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> OMG! Rabbits would win ya'll! For every one you kill rabbits would breed 20 more! The dragons would die from malnutrition when the rabbits eat all the veggies! The wolves would die from heart attacks and hernias from trying to proliferate with the rabbits. The foxes would die from laughter from laughing at the wolves attempts on the rabbits. The cheetahs would die from bad tuna! The crows would aggravate the crap out of the hydralisks, forcing them to commit suicide only to be gang raped by the rabbits. Fear the rabbits! Those big eyes just like the wolf in little red riding hood. Those big ears also! And the nose always twitching like they are searching for fresh blood!!!



*re-read* *re-re-read to double check...*

Yay, crow lives! Annoyingly as ever! Celebration song time- KAWWKKAAAWKAKWAKWAKAWWWW KRAACCCKKKK KRRAACCCKKK KAWKAWWWKAWKKAW 

Annoying til the day I die


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUT GIANT WINDOW PANES ARE YOUR ULTIMATE ENEMY!* Builds a giant window.  THen pulls out a chair and waits.*


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 10, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Unbrokenkarma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Flapflapflapoww!*

Alright, lets try this again...

*FlapflapflapOWWW!*

Screw this, I'll just fight with the bird on the other side

*KAWKAKWKAAAKWWKAWKAWKAKWWWKAKWW at reflection like a knob...*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Flapflapflapoww!*

Alright, lets try this again...

*FlapflapflapOWWW!*

Screw this, I'll just fight with the bird on the other side

*KAWKAKWKAAAKWWKAWKAWKAKWWWKAKWW at reflection like a knob...*
[/quote]

* Laughs and slaps chest with scythe.*


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey. I've seen a crow do that for real. It's awesomely funny.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 10, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Shoot one round from my rail gun can punch straight through three Abrams through the front to back.  And thats assuming the plasma tip didn't ignite on contact.



Rail gun?  In order to put that much force into a projectile, it'd have to be a fixed weapon, else the recoil would knock you into last year.

...and fixed weapons make good targets.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 10, 2007)

Not to mention the projectile would be destroyed by friction after the first tank. Or bounce off of it, if you're shooting it from the front.
Sloped-armor: Saving your ass since 1941.


----------



## Demor (Jul 10, 2007)

Hearing all this il just say I am neutral so dont kill me *waves white flag*


----------



## Oni (Jul 10, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> If every furry/scalies where to get in one huge fight, and where teamed up according to race, who do you think would win?
> 
> I say dragons! FTW!!!!!



[align=center]*Chuck Norris would win.*




[/align]


----------



## Demor (Jul 10, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT Chuck norris would reign supreme no matter what


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 10, 2007)

This is very hard to answer as each speices has it's own abilites and that. Though I would have to say the God furries whould win. As they have every power imaginable and are invinsable.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd kick all your asses!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be if i was using chemical propellants.  Railguns work by sending a magnetic pulse down a pair of linear accelerators. Which captures teh projectile, which is an ultra dense tungsten round the size of the tip of my pinky.  NO recoil, no barrell wear, no heat from firing.

Oni:  Yes chuck would win if he was furry.* Shudders at the thought.*
Coon Person: PFFH! * Paws you in the face witha scythe.*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 10, 2007)

I know a way that I could win the whole battle! -laughs- I'd just play Celion Dion's music really loud and watch all your heads begin to bleed and then explode! ^^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Not to mention the projectile would be destroyed by friction after the first tank. Or bounce off of it, if you're shooting it from the front.
> Sloped-armor: Saving your ass since 1941.



Not copper or brass rounds, thsoe wouldt even make it out teh abrrels at those speeds, these are tungsten rounds..aS Ive said before.  Very dense, and plasma tips.  Oh and VGM. whats to keep us from taking down your giant speakers?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 10, 2007)

Cause I have the ability to conduct music from speakers that are broken and myself. ^^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

* Swithces to wolf mode and dons sound proof helmet.* HA HA! Now you cant stop me...uh oh.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I wouldn't be fighting you. Now that's another thing to consider is it wouldn't be like all dragon, wolf or specific teams, so I think we'd all join up with friends and then there are those that just fight alone.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool id totally be on your side, i have ultra advanced tech. No super powers. Plus your one of teh few people who knows my true weakness.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 10, 2007)

I can shoot fire from my ass, so beat that!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 10, 2007)

Spit hyper velocity spines from my chest and burrow!  And dont forget teh scythes!


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 11, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> That would be if i was using chemical propellants.  Railguns work by sending a magnetic pulse down a pair of linear accelerators. Which captures teh projectile, which is an ultra dense tungsten round the size of the tip of my pinky.  NO recoil, no barrell wear, no heat from firing.



Rail-guns require a royal butt-ton of energy (which I'm quite certain is a bit more than a regular butt-ton...). The capacitor banks alone would be too large for any one being to carry without mounting it in a vehicle. Also, rail guns work by energizing TWO magnetic copper rails. The weapon you're thinking of is a gauss gun, which is not as heavy-hitting as an equivalent rail-gun IIRC. As for no heat, all that energy released at once generates a fair amount of heat, and the projectile traveling down the rails also generates heat from friction, even with adequate lubrication. As for no wear, arcing occurs between the rails and the projectiles resulting in the eventual degradation of the surface of the rails, aka wear. That, and the forces at work sending that projectile down the barrel are also gradually forcing the rails apart. 
Also, tungsten isn't really all that dense, it's just very hard, and as a result, very brittle.  That's why the real heavy-hitting rounds in today's military are usually comprised of depleted uranium.



> Coon Person: PFFH! * Paws you in the face witha scythe.*



...So... Are you a hydralisk, or a wolf in a suit powered by pseudo-science? Gotta be one or the other, buddy. No schizos on the battlefield.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> ...So... Are you a hydralisk, or a wolf in a suit powered by pseudo-science? Gotta be one or the other, buddy. No schizos on the battlefield.



He can be both if he wants to be. There can be schizos on the battle field as schizos are your friend. They are crazy people who if giving the chance would kill if you had control over them. ^^ Besides who knows if this to really happen and things like that did exsists. You'd be surpised.


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

im a dragon/wolf so..yea.. where would i go i dont realy know any dragon/wolfs out there and i have one robotic arm  that can lift up a 300pound shainsword in one hand with out a strain have a metal spine coated and minor tele to any where in sight, oh i can fly as well


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 11, 2007)

gosh...all the Invincible hight tech futuristic demon furs around here...no one is normal aside from me and the crow?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

SachiCoon said:
			
		

> I can shoot fire from my ass, so beat that!



Peter Griffin can do that! XD (I have him on my M.U.G.E.N. Homer too.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pkynTqDPak&mode=related&search=


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

im not a demon  im a hybrd created by and eplsion in the labs i worked it so im more a mutant hybryd thingy if you wnat to know my story just ask


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would take that as a yes to the you two are the only normal ones and a no for...I lost my train of though. X_x Though yeah, I am a shapeshifting furry with many forms, so I could be in any group I wanted to if there was groups. Plus I have the ability to turn demon in anyone of my forms. I guess that answers your question. ^^


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

look the ultmate spy -sudden james bond music starts playing-


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Got that right! I could be making money from all the other teams, doing sabotage missions. Though this would be a war not a battle, right?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

takkisisdark said:
			
		

> im not a demon  im a hybrd created by and eplsion in the labs i worked it so im more a mutant hybryd thingy if you wnat to know my story just ask



I'm an experiment too, but my lab, Rajaar Labratories, didn't explode. XD


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

i wasent an expeament i was a lab coat person working on an anti virus for something or another and a spark went off in a oxygen tank and it expoled and and i was thrown into a tube. That had a wolf in it my body fused with his because of a cymical in the tube reacted with my blood in an odd way. now i have no blood i have a black power thats colder the dry ice runs though my vains -grins thats why i dont fell pain that much my nervus systam is kinda screwed up ( i give a new meaning to cold blooded)


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 11, 2007)

ya see...I'm just a normal fox...


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

haha your normal im... a freak... wait thats not a good thing is it...(im not making fun of you im making fun of myself)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 11, 2007)

Opps, I forgot about Chuck Norris!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 11, 2007)

Opps, I forgot about Chuck Norris!

*strange double post*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 11, 2007)

LOLZ, looks like I've got bad amnesia!


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

nice double posting lmto


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> LOLZ, looks like I've got bad amnesia!



-hits you in the head with a hammer- THere that sould make you get your memory back. -looks down and sees I've put you in a coma- Oops! >.> <.< -puts the hammer in your hand and runs off-


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 11, 2007)

No one will win. I'd kill the winners.


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 11, 2007)

then id kill you so i still would win becuse...umm why would i win again? whats the prize?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> No one will win. I'd kill the winners.



That would be if you weren't dead yourself, already.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 11, 2007)

takkisisdark said:
			
		

> whats the prize?



Nothing, if you have a heart.......


Oh, and I can't die, except from natural causes. *thanks his power of regeneration*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok, so if I ripped your heart out. You'd regenerate a new one?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Ok, so if I ripped your heart out. You'd regenerate a new one?



*rips his heart out, throws it at VGM*

That answer your question?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

-eats your heart- That it does answer my question. Mmm, tasty heart you have there. -licks lips- Some would call the god moding there, but I do what you do as well. Now I didn't take it from you just now if your thinking that. I've been doing it from the start when I joined the fandom and began rping.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -eats your heart- That it does answer my question. Mmm, tasty heart you have there. -licks lips- Some would call the god moding there, but I do what you do as well. Now I didn't take it from you just now if your thinking that. I've been doing it from the start when I joined the fandom and began rping.



He has spontanious regeneration. I just have plain ol' regeneration. I have to concentrate to make it work.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

I figured that out myself. For you that means you have to go run for cover to regenerate, right?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I figured that out myself. For you that means you have to go run for cover to regenerate, right?



Yeah! Kinda Like Halo's sheild.

LOL! 300 on the money!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Do you die at all? I mean if your trying to regen and someone comes and say shoot the living hell out of you.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Do you die at all? I mean if your trying to regen and someone comes and say shoot the living hell out of you.



Well yes I would die. That would be a shameful death too. That's why I find places that are abnormal to hide in.
Such as a sewer for instance if I'm in a city. The only problem is I have to keep my eyes closed in dark areas when I'm hiding because my eyes reflect very well in the dark.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

I see. Well maybe you need to look into getting some spontanious regen as it much faster.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I see. Well maybe you need to look into getting some spontanious regen as it much faster.



Meh....I can't. It's too hard to perform.

What about you? Can you regenerate?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Read back to my post to Silver and that'll answer your question. ^^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

I take that as a no.
So do you have any weapons/vehicles?



			
				takkisisdark said:
			
		

> then id kill you so i still would win becuse...umm why would i win again? whats the prize?



Dunno XD


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Read back to my post to Silver and that'll answer your question. ^^



Silver does not exist, he is a figment of your imagination.

I've had the regeneration as well as shapeshifting ever since my very brief stay in the fandom (brief as in 2 months and I was out). It has carried on into my otherkin discovery as well.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So....your decendants are what's left of you?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote: Silver:
Oh, and I can't die, except from natural causes. *thanks his power of regeneration*

Quote Myself:
Ok, so if I ripped your heart out. You'd regenerate a new one?

Quote Silver:
*rips his heart out, throws it at VGM*

That answer your question? 

Quote Myself:
-eats your heart- That it does answer my question. Mmm, tasty heart you have there. -licks lips- Some would call the god moding there, *but I do what you do as well*. Now I didn't take it from you just now if your thinking that. I've been doing it from the start when I joined the fandom and began rping.

There that sould give you the answer there Project_X. ^^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Quote: Silver:
> Oh, and I can't die, except from natural causes. *thanks his power of regeneration*
> 
> Quote Myself:
> ...



I can't help the fact that I'm a skim reader....

I carry a plasma blade! =D
I Drive a land Chaser as well.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 11, 2007)

If someone absolutely wanted to kill me... the armpits and behind the knees are mere mesh and nowhere near as strong as the rest of the suit... and if you destroyed the suit... well i couldnt reflesh.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

you can strike me wherever and get a result, but I won't give away my weakspot.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd probably just hide in my basement with my computer the whole time the war was on. *shrugs*


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 11, 2007)

Or you could live in my hole with me! There's also a crow in here! >^.^< join the refugees!


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

*joins refugees*

*brings food, clothes, computer, and power generator just in case*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 11, 2007)

* Pokes head in hole.* Helloooo?


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

*waves*

Want some nachos?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 11, 2007)

* Sniffs.* NACHOS?! 0V0
                              O


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 11, 2007)

ahhh! We've been discovered! *Hides under bed*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 11, 2007)

RPing is not allowed on the forums.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> RPing is not allowed on the forums.



lol you snitch...


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 11, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> gosh...all the Invincible hight tech futuristic demon furs around here...no one is normal aside from me and the crow?



High-tech futuristic? I'm using steam-punk tech. Old doesn't mean useless.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 11, 2007)

YOURE POWERING THAT THING USING STEAM?!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow! Steam! How earth friendly! ^^


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 11, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> YOURE POWERING THAT THING USING STEAM?!



It's not the tech, it's how you use it.  Also, what part of "Steam Fortress" didn't you understand?


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 11, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh...throw some astricts around one line and I'm suddenly rping... Your right though...wouldn't want to turn it into another "Zombie Apocalypse thread".....


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true.....


----------



## Summercat (Jul 11, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besides, with all the mentionings of hiding in your hole, I couldn't help but think evil thoughts.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Kitfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god...I just thought them too.....way to go man....*pound head on the wall trying to get the thoughts out of his head*


----------



## Summercat (Jul 11, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Oh god...I just thought them too.....way to go man....*pound head on the wall trying to get the thoughts out of his head*



*GRRRRIIIIIN* =D


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2007)

_(digging from a few pages back, sorry)_





			
				TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> That would be if i was using chemical propellants.  Railguns work by sending a magnetic pulse down a pair of linear accelerators.



I know damn well how a rail gun works.  They're quite interesting.  They can impart insane amounts of velocity into the projectile, but they also come with a whole slew of problems.



			
				TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> NO recoil, no barrell wear, no heat from firing.



Impossible.  There is no *breaking* the laws of physics.  Electricity flowing through things encounters resistance, which in turn creates heat.  A projectile sliding along a pair of rails will encounter friction, which in turn creates heat.  Propelling an object in one direction with _X_ amount of force will result in _X_ amount of force pushing the launcher in the opposite direction.  No exceptions.





			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Also, rail guns work by energizing TWO magnetic copper rails. The weapon you're thinking of is a gauss gun, which is not as heavy-hitting as an equivalent rail-gun IIRC.



You're half-right.  A _gauss gun_ propels a projectile by use of solid electromagnets.  A _coil gun_ propels it by the use of one or more solenoids.  The similarity between the two, and with _rail guns_, is that they all make use of the Lorentz force (albeit in different ways) to propel the projectile.



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> As for no wear, arcing occurs between the rails and the projectiles resulting in the eventual degradation of the surface of the rails, aka wear. That, and the forces at work sending that projectile down the barrel are also gradually forcing the rails apart.



Yep.  Wear would occur anyway, due to friction, but when a rail gun is fired, a mass of plasma is created either behind the projectile or between it and the rails.  This plasma both heats up the objects around it (the rails) and conducts electricity, both of which drastically increase the wear on the rails.

Current railgun tech is such that the rails need to be replaced every few shots; that's how bad the wear is.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

Foxes would win. Because where would the wolfs be without their foxxy fluffs? and when irritated wolfs get irritated. they kill...kill everything :lol: SOOOO....they would keep us around. :twisted: I really hate this whole elitist subject though. If a war amongst species broke out. I'd take my foxxy tail and exclude myself up in B.C. somewhere far away from all of you.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 12, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Zero_Point said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>_< Derp! You're right. No idea why I said "MAGNETIC copper rails".


----------



## Project_X (Jul 12, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> Foxes would win. Because where would the wolfs be without their foxxy fluffs? and when irritated wolfs get irritated. they kill...kill everything :lol: SOOOO....they would keep us around. :twisted: I really hate this whole elitist subject though. If a war amongst species broke out. I'd take my foxxy tail and exclude myself up in B.C. somewhere far away from all of you.



Well you told us how foxes can beat the wolves, now how about the dragons, lizards, frogs, etc?  >=3


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 12, 2007)

My strategy: Go back to Newfoundland and just wait for the whole thing to blow over. I anyone gets too close I'll just tell Danny Williams that you're with Harper and he'll kill you.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 12, 2007)

Ooh my God! lol!


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> FreerideFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foxes would walk away, then the furry fandom would go down the toilet due to lost sexiness.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 12, 2007)

Or we could not fight...i vote for that one.


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 12, 2007)

i say i blow up the world andwe all die... or we can not fight i second that one


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 12, 2007)

i stand by the previous werewolves statement, although there appear to be very few of us out there.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 12, 2007)

takkisisdark said:
			
		

> i say i blow up the world andwe all die... or we can not fight i second that one



Or we(as in dragons only if it was seriously a species war.) could all pack up in something like the Space Colony Ark and just anniolate the planet with a doomsday device! >=D



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> i stand by the previous werewolves statement, although there appear to be very few of us out there.



Yes, I know. If there where more, I would have said the werewolves would have dominated because of their....unique abilities and tactics.


----------

